# How to buy any commodity index in AUD?



## pongopingo (3 September 2009)

Is it possible to get exposure to indexes like RICI, CRB, GS Commodity Index, or any other raw commodity index (no mining companies) without first converting currency to USD. Is it possible to keep your money in AUD?

Oh and by the way, I would like to stay away from leveraged products like CFDs, futures etc. Maybe an ETF (but I haven't seen one and Ive looked a lot)...help please


----------



## Nick Radge (3 September 2009)

You probably can't get decent exposure in AUD, however, there are a number of ETFs in CAD (traded on the TSX) that will probably be a decent proxy. Have a look through this list:

http://www.tmxmoney.com/en/sector_profiles/exchange_traded_funds/funds/by_type.html



_This post may contain advice that has been prepared by Reef Capital Coaching ABN 24 092 309 978 (“RCC”) and is general advice and does not take account of your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on this general advice you should therefore consider the appropriateness of the advice having regard to your situation. We recommend you obtain financial, legal and taxation advice before making any financial investment decision._


----------

